# Paph bellatulum



## Ozpaph (Mar 22, 2021)

About the only brachy i can keep alive..... Found a place on the wall of the GH where it gets lots of air and probably a bit drier than the multis.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 22, 2021)

A bell in bloom is a blessing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice flower Stephen. Have you tried brachys in a clay pot with a 50/50 mix of organic and non organic?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 23, 2021)

Its a good idea but Im so 'broken' by the 'brachy-ocide' Ive just given up (and have no room!)


----------



## papheteer (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice bellatulum! Love those leaves as well!


----------



## musa (Mar 23, 2021)

Very beautyful! 
My bella is growing well but it won't flower for years...


----------



## HairBear73 (Mar 23, 2021)

My favourite, what a beauty


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 23, 2021)

musa said:


> Very beautyful!
> My bella is growing well but it won't flower for years...


do you give them lower night temperatures from November till Jan/Feb ? about 15C or lower


----------



## musa (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi Werner, 
no, temps in winter drop from 25°C daytime to 20°C at night. For two weeks at most it is lower, about 17°C, when I'm on winter hollidays. Unfortunately I can't do better, my flat ist too small for different climata. Is there any chance getting it blooming in these conditions?


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 24, 2021)

hi Michael,
undstood, I just mentioned their conditions in nature . I can see one habitat from my house.
But I think its the plant you got or your set of growing conditions. 
Thai growers from the Central Region dont get our low temperatures in winter and they just started selling bellatulum in bloom.
They are about one month ahead of me because of higher average temperatures.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Mar 24, 2021)

"About the only brachy i can keep alive"
The only of my brachy that has failed to flower for me when in bud. Two times blasted before the plant died. Was a really nice one of course.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 24, 2021)

I think I’m guilty of brachicides too... until I cooled them to 15C winter nights. Almost 90% survival after that.

And of course there are those who don’t lower temperatures and still bloom them lol.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2021)

I have grown and bloomed brachies well for years now. My grow rooms are warm 18-30c. Never ever below 18c.. They like high light. Grown with catts under lights. They also like to be pot bound. Hates repotting and being divided. Again this is what works for me. May or may not work for others...

Here’s a photo of my best Bella


----------



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh and it’s grown in fir bark mixed with charcoal and perlite. Orchiata hates me


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2021)

thats what mine grows in - went coarser and added some pumice last time.


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 24, 2021)

I grow in orchiata, pumice, charcoal
Thai growers use more and more pure inorganics
up to now in clay pots, starting with plastic
let them grow for at least 3 years in same pot

agree with papheteer about the light


----------



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> I grow in orchiata, pumice, charcoal
> Thai growers use more and more pure inorganics
> up to now in clay pots, starting with plastic
> let them grow for at least 3 years in same pot
> ...



It must be paph paradise where you live!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 2, 2021)

Always a feast for the eyes to see such a beautiful Paph. bellatulum.



papheteer said:


> ........They like high light. Grown with catts under lights. They also like to be pot bound. Hates repotting and being divided. Again this is what works for me. May or may not work for others...



These are my experiences too.  Plenty of light during summer time, sometimes a bit drier but never really dried out and I've been growing some of mine due to an inorganic potting medium for more than 10 years in the same pot.



werner.freitag said:


> ......Tai growers use more and more pure inorganics up to now in clay pots, starting with plastic........


So I'm one step in front of these Tai growers. Lol


----------

